# Android Development -Discovering available bluetooth devices in eclipse



## Pragadheesh (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,

I just started learning android development. I am writing an android program to scan available bluetooth devices and list them in a log file and later find the strength of the bluetooth signals. 

Below is a code snippet for Finding available bluetooth devices. As I am new to android, I am unable to figure out what is wrong in the code.



> button2.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener()
> {
> public void onClick(View v)
> {
> ...



When I try the debug mode, the control skips the "BroadcastReceiver()". I could not find any entries in the log. Can you help me in figuring out what the problem is and how I can list the available bluetooth devices.

gentle bounce. any comments or suggestions plz

gentle bounce. any comments or suggestions please


----------

